# Slugs, Snails, Bush Snails



## Ray (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a line on a new organic, granular product that supposedly is very effective. I have about a pound or so of the stuff, but (thankfully), no "guinea pigs" to try it on.

Any takers that can do a small test immediately?


----------



## chrismende (Oct 24, 2012)

Ray, I'd love to try it! I unfortunately have many subjects to experiment on!


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2012)

Ray said:


> I have a line on a new organic, granular product that supposedly is very effective. I have about a pound or so of the stuff, but (thankfully), no "guinea pigs" to try it on.
> 
> Any takers that can do a small test immediately?



Can I use it in a bait station or do I have to broadcast?

Them damn bush snails are a nemasis for me, but they don't hit standard baits like other slugs and snails that I get.

I doubt if I caught (and crushed) the last one in my GH this AM, so I'm very interested Ray.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 24, 2012)

Ray, I have the perfect setup to test your snail-i-cide... 

And if it works, I'll buy the company... *grin* I hate snails, they are the bane of my existence. 

Rob


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll go for it...snail season is winding down now, though. Maybe it's because of the iron phosphate I use, (bait attracts slugs, not snails) that my slug population has really dropped over the years, while my snail (big, escargot snails) population has increased.


----------



## neo-guy (Oct 25, 2012)

Since I grow so many minis, bush snails are a problem! I would love to test your product!
Pete


----------



## eggshells (Oct 25, 2012)

Rick said:


> Can I use it in a bait station or do I have to broadcast?
> 
> Them damn bush snails are a nemasis for me, but they don't hit standard baits like other slugs and snails that I get.
> 
> I doubt if I caught (and crushed) the last one in my GH this AM, so I'm very interested Ray.



Those are a delicacy somewhere in Cebu, Philippines

http://business.inquirer.net/31185/in-poor-cebu-town-business-comes-at-snail’s-pace


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2012)

I have something different.

Much flatter and smaller. But even a snail 1/4 inch across can make a big whole in a flower overnight:sob:


----------



## chrismende (Oct 26, 2012)

So, Ray, what do you want us to do? Any particular protocol in mind?


----------



## Ray (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry to be such a slow responder. The company that eliminated my position three years ago has hired me As a contractor, so I'm adjusting to a full-time desk job again. 

As I only have a small amount - it is a broadcast granular product - I would like to know specifically if it works on bush snails. I am reasonably confident about slugs and other snails, so that's the first criterion. 


Posted using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Oct 26, 2012)

..


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 30, 2012)

If you all have problems with snails, sell the shells to keepers of shell dwellers like me at www.shelldwellers.com. LOL


----------

